# David Ingram says Hi Chris Field



## David Ingram (Apr 20, 2017)

I am looking to make contact with Chris Field, a fellow apprentice on Ellerman and Bucknall ships in the 1950's. my email is [email protected],

go well, David Ingram


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello. David, welcome to Ships Nostalgia. Firstly I am sure that I have seen Chris Field's name crop up on the site.
Secondly , looking at your profile I see that you were with the Union co much the same time as me.
The next is a long shot but I see that you have been cruising the French rivers and canals in recent times. My niece and her husband Karen and Bruce Brooking owned a Dutch motor cruiser and did much the same thing as you for about three or four years up until about two years ago. As I say a long shot with perhaps hundreds on the rivers but you may have bumped into them.

Regards Bob Jenkins


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Last held about Chris at a school reunion a couple of years back,I believe he had just returned to NZ from a extended stay in the UK


----------



## Roys1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi David,
I havn't been on this site for nine months and first name I see is yours. I think we last met at the Devonport Folk Club poetry night. I havn't seen Chris for a few years. He used to teach for us at Maritime School but went back to UK for sick family member I think. Would be good to catch up. I have just done two weeks on the Aquitaine canal with my wife. Nice six berth cabin cruiser hired but my friend an his wife had to pull out last minute. Highly recommended and the automatic locks make life easy. Unfortunately water levels a bit low to do Baise River.
Will watch here with interest to see if you hear from Chris.
Roy Swan


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

*Chris Field*

Sad to say I just read that Chris has past away on the 16 October 2017
Chris was a good ship mate 

Andy


----------

